# Old S&W revolver



## oldrndrt (Feb 4, 2021)

I have A S&W revolver ser.# 55926 with 4" bbl and fixed sights.stamped is 38 S&W special
































































































I have a S&W revolver with 4" bbl. ser # 55926.On the bbl is stamped 38 S&W special and US service ctg's.am trying to find out year of manufcture. Appreciate any help. Tks


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It would help if you posted pictures.


----------



## oldrndrt (Feb 4, 2021)

OK wi







ll do .tks


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

My guess is a S&W Model 1902 made in that year.


----------



## oldrndrt (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks very much for your help. Sounds about right. It was my Dads and I'm 83.Many tks again.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

oldrndrt said:


> Thanks very much for your help. Sounds about right. It was my Dads and I'm 83.Many tks again.


You're welcome I hope I'm right. At any rate it was made about that time period from I believe 1899-1908. Actually they called it the .38 Military and Police (M&P). I looked up the serial number on your gun and put it at right around 1902. Since it's introduction they made subtle changes to the gun during those years and they all look basically the same.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What type of material are those grips, did they use ivory?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> What type of material are those grips, did they use ivory?


I don't think that they're ivory? Probably imitation. Ivory has a random grain pattern and hair line cracks in them.

I bought these ivory grips awhile ago and modified them to fit a Kimber Super Carry Pro.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Ugh... is that rust? Careful you don't get a nickname.


----------

